# Lake needwood



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

anybody know how to fish this lake? 

can't even seem to get a nibble out of this place.

I've used spinner, senko, crawfish, and even crappie grubs. they were all texas rigged. 

maybe i'm fishing this lake wrong.....


----------



## SteveH (Apr 3, 2003)

Needwood has been flooded out, mudded out and overfished by people who keep anything they catch.

My suggestion is to head to Lake Frank right around the corner although I haven't fished it in years so I don't know if it has suffered the same fate.

Better yet is to head to Black Hills or the Potomac River.


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

yeah you're right. I noticed some people take carp, carpie, and big bass. I fish lake frank alot as well but although there aren't people taking fish (not that i've seen), i don't catch that many fish either. 

any suggestion?


----------



## boswhale (Mar 14, 2011)

Not to sound prejudiced but Hispanics have gained quite a reputation for taking anything they catch. Legal or otherwise. Check the DNR blotter. Asians too.


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

most of them disappeared after the park installed new fences at one of two docks. Honestly idk why people eat fish from this place. water is disguesting and full of Microcystins which can kill you with liver problem. 

By the way, i've tried lake frank today and scored 2 small bass. I'm going to try some chicken livers next time and see if i can catch some catfish there.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

Fish structure around the pier with lipless or metal vib. It is a hit or miss for bass fishing. When you get hit, its pretty decent size. I am an asian and never have taken any fish from that water... but I have seen some white/hispanic taking some trout early spring... they say trouts there taste fantastic!


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

well, trouts are put in there each season so that people can take it or else turtles and bass will eat em all. i think boswhale is talking about bass, carp, and crappies.


----------



## Tercules (Sep 13, 2010)

Fly fished Needwood back in early May of 2013. I was on the south end of the lake. It was around noon, bright and sunny. 

It was non-stop action and I stopped counting after 40 fish within an hour. Literally every cast produced. The overwhelming majority were black crappie. Some decent sized sunfish and 2-3 largemouth bass (nothing impressive size wise). I was using a size 14 stone fly (dark colored wet fly). I was wading in water of about 15" deep with all of the fish taken in the shallows parallel to the shorelines. It was too easy and got boring. Probably why I haven't fished there since LOL.


I agree with the Lake Frank recommendation as the steep terrain and desolate vibe spares the lake from swarms of people.


----------

